# What MBTI type is Grigori Rasputin?



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

@Llyralen 

No one like frauds except those wanting to be fooled for some reason or another (a delusion of some kind) as for Rasputin some aspects are interesting and yes so is Russia in general at that time but like almost everything there it all was broken. There was a brief moment or two where Russia could have ended up being a republic or a democracy but that got shot down pretty early.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

The Lonley Hobbit said:


> @Llyralen
> 
> No one like frauds except those wanting to be fooled for some reason or another (a delusion of some kind) as for Rasputin some aspects are interesting and yes so is Russia in general at that time but like almost everything there it all was broken. There was a brief moment or two where Russia could have ended up being a republic or a democracy but that got shot down pretty early.


 You've never explained why you thought there should be more Rasputins today and I jumped on you for information about why you would think that. He's fascinating as said, but more of him in particular--- why? Or if you think there should be more of certain aspects of him--- why? What aspects? And if you said it just off the cuff because he is so intriguing or the idea of a prophet so intriguing-- why? I'm Mormon (why not just say), my religion HAS a prophet. (However, Rasputin was nothing like any prophets in my religion's history... lol) But I'll tell you why I really jumped on your idea and that's because you took your Ni interests to an Ne place when you said we need more of him in our real world--- and I always want to play with ideas that are Ne. I will let up. I'll wait for how you take this.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> I think you are taking back what you said about there needing to be more Rasputins today? Or no? You've never explained why you thought there should be more of him and I jumped on you for information about why you would think that. He's fascinating as said, but more of him in particular--- why? Or if you think there should be more of certain aspects of him--- why? What aspects? And if you said it just off the cuff because he is so intriguing or the idea of a prophet so intriguing-- why? And it's okay to look for a prophet--- we have through the ages and I'm Mormon (why not just say). But I'll tell you why I really jumped on it and that's because you took your Ni interests to an Ne place--- and that's my domain (possibilities in the real world) and you would have to prove your thinking there, you know? I will let up if you hadn't thought it through, but if you think your ideas hold weight for more Rasputins or Rasputin aspects in our world today, I'd like to hear and play with those ideas.... because that is Ne. I'm not meaning to make you uncomfortable though so I'll wait for how you take that.


Sometimes I like it when people fill in the blanks themselves, as for there being more well I can look at people different ways and come up with multiple conclusions depending on what I am looking at. Sure he is a fraud that he had taken advantage of other people and did so big time as for other things he had the capability of doing some actual good had he chose to but sadly he chose otherwise. When I say people are like books I really do mean that as there is always something on each page and each page is going to be different from one to the next with some being good while others are going to be bad.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

The Lonley Hobbit said:


> Sometimes I like it when people fill in the blanks themselves, as for there being more well I can look at people different ways and come up with multiple conclusions depending on what I am looking at. Sure he is a fraud that he had taken advantage of other people and did so big time as for other things he had the capability of doing some actual good had he chose to but sadly he chose otherwise. When I say people are like books I really do mean that as there is always something on each page and each page is going to be different from one to the next with some being good while others are going to be bad.


Yes, for sure... and you are the same... and I'm after information about what you think. What do you like about him? Why did you think there should be more people like him? 
Or if you don't feel comfortable with that question (but you really couldn't ask an Ne not to be horribly curious after what you said about there needing to be more of him today) then I'll ask this: Why is Rasputin fascinating? What do you think?


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> Yes, for sure... and you are the same... and I'm after information about what you think. What do you like about him? Why did you think there should be more people like him?
> Or if you don't feel comfortable with that question (but you really couldn't ask an Ne not to be horribly curious after what you said about there needing to be more of him today) then I'll ask this: Why is Rasputin fascinating? What do you think?


I like the mystic or sage part as for the rest I completely understand why people have a loathing for that as they should and I feel the say way. How to put it another way, as an idea you can look into reincarnation and how that works where only the core remains as everything else gets stripped off allowing for there to be something new to build up again on the same old core. Do you like the idea of people getting another chance even the bad ones?


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

The Lonley Hobbit said:


> I like the mystic or sage part as for the rest I completely understand why people have a loathing for that as they should and I feel the say way. How to put it another way, as an idea you can look into reincarnation and how that works where only the core remains as everything else gets stripped off allowing for there to be something new to build up again on the same old core. Do you like the idea of people getting another chance even the bad ones?


People pretty much always get another chance with an ENFP unless they are abusive to the ENFP personally and even then we can hope that they have a second chance, even if we want that 2nd chance to be far away from us. But it takes a LOT for a ENFP to not want to let anyone around them have more chances. 
I don't loath Rasputin, maybe I would if I were Russian or something. I don't see Rasputin or anyone really as black and white at all, and I don't put a condemnation on him. My condemnation would be saved for people like Charles Manson and Jim Jones and you know... people who did a lot more damage than Rasputin even thought of. What I did was try to assess the importance and influence of the man in his own time and since you had the idea... to assess the importance and influence of such a person at this time. But when you put an idea into a Ne place... do you get me? That is what you did. You said, "There should be more people like Rasputin today and quick because our world is poop," or something close. All my mind does all day is play with possibilities and it sees which ones would work and which ones do not work. So I was like, "Unless my brain doesn't see some possibilities, what in the world would a Rasputin do today that someone in some little commune somewhere hasn't done today? Or would that person in that little commune need to talk to Donald Trump and get him to be a believer... and... you get me? Well that would be interesting! And I wanted to play with the possibilities and hold you to your idea, because how would that save the poopy world?

But I think you now are trying to figure out where my mind is limited in seeing the possibilities in Rasputin.... perhaps I have set a limit. I think he is only just SO interesting to me. Like interesting to a point where I find him not as influential as other spiritual leaders...and then I'm done? But if I'd picked him to write about this wouldn't be the case. if I liked his writing or found his ideas interesting I'd be all over it. There are many many persons out there who are a great treasure vault that I would love to just fall and fall and fall into and I read every scrap I can get about them. But Rasputin isn't one of them.... why?... there's not really that depth there to me. I think with what he wanted to accomplish there were only certain things I wanted to learn and I couldn't learn them from him. I want his herbal knowledge--- but he didn't write it down, so I went looking for more information elsewhere on that. I want to know about Shamans in Siberia.... again, he gives me nothing... I had to search elsewhere. It did start quite a bit of reading on Shamanism, though, as @Belladonna sent me some, luckily and I already have quite a background in this field anyway. Charlatans... I could read about those. The religion at that time... I read about that. The views of the aristocracy at that time... I read about that. So everything around him but not IN him, because to me he is a small man who didn't give me much to go by. I read descriptions of him, including one of him at a bathhouse nude. I read a description of him vising a prostitute and just staring at her and people said he did that to make himself feel that he could withstand temptation, but it was mostly hear-say. I read some of his prophecies and found them demented. How far am I willing to go? If I liked him more I'd be willing to go more. I feel like he was much more interesting than many... I can't say that I read much about some other more influential people. But actually, I've got other fish to fry. I'm more interested in Native American and colonial interactions in the 1600's. I'm more interested in shamanism in the north for another, especially before Sami Christianization in the 1700's. I'm more interested in Charlotte Bronte or Beethoven or Gunlaug Mother of Kings-- people I want to write books about. But if the mystical aspects interest you, then there is LOTS of academic things to read. These are very interesting to me. If I were writing a book about Rasputin or about people in his time or say--Anastasia, or something--- then I would be relentless for information on him. I would soak up his personality to the point where I felt I could write dialogue for him and feel like it was accurate. Research is my #1. And you are welcome to be as interested as you like and me not as much right now because I am frying other fish. But if you're going to put Ne ideas out there...I might want to ask you for your thinking.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> People pretty much always get another chance with an ENFP unless they are abusive to the ENFP personally and even then we can hope that they have a second chance, even if we want that 2nd chance to be far away from us. But it takes a LOT for a ENFP to not want to let anyone around them have more chances. I don't see Rasputin or anyone really as black and white at all, and I don't put a condemnation on him. My condemnation would be saved for people like Charles Manson and Jim Jones and you know... people who did a lot more damage than Rasputin even thought of. But when you put an idea into a Ne place... do you get me? That is what you did. You said, "There should be more people like Rasputin today and quick because our world is poop" or something close. All my mind does all day is play with possibilities and it sees which ones would work and which ones do not work. So I was like, "Unless my brain doesn't see some possibilities, what in the world would a Rasputin do today that someone in some little commune somewhere hasn't done today? Or would that person in that little commune need to talk to Donald Trump and get him to be a believer... and... you get me?
> But I think you now are trying to figure out where my mind is limited in seeing the possibilities in Rasputin.... perhaps I have set a limit. I think he is only just SO interesting to me. Like interesting to a point where I find him selfish and little and then I'm done.... so this wouldn't be the case if I liked his writing or found his ideas interesting. There are many many persons out there who are a great treasure vault that I would love to just fall and fall and fall into and I read every scrap I can get about them. But Rasputin isn't one of them.... why?... there's not really that depth there to me. I think with what he wanted to accomplish there were only certain things I wanted to learn and I couldn't learn them from him. I want his herbal knowledge--- but he didn't write it down, so I went looking for more information elsewhere on that. I want to know about Shamans in Siberia.... again, he gives me nothing... I had to search elsewhere. It did start quite a bit of reading on Shamanism, though, as @Belladonna sent me some, luckily and I already have quite a background in this field anyway. Charlatans... I could read about those. The religion at that time... I read about that. The views of the aristocracy at that time... I read about that. So everything around him but not IN him, because to me he is a small man who didn't give me much to go by. I read descriptions of him, including one of him at a bathhouse nude. I read a description of him vising a prostitute and just staring at her and people said he did that to make himself feel that he could withstand temptation, but it was mostly hear-say. I read some of his prophecies and found them demented. How far am I willing to go? If I liked him more I'd be willing to go more. I feel like he was much more interesting than many... I can't say that I read much about some other more influential people. But actually, I've got other fish to fry. I'm more interested in Native American and colonial interactions in the 1600's. I'm more interested in shamanism in the north for another, especially before Sami Christianization in the 1700's. I'm more interested in Charlotte Bronte or Beethoven or Gunlaug Mother of Kings-- people I want to write books about. But if the mystical aspects interest you, then there is LOTS of academic things to read. These are very interesting to me. If I were writing a book about Rasputin or about people in his time or say--Anastasia, or something--- then I would be relentless for information on him. I would soak up his personality to the point where I felt I could write dialogue for him and feel like it was accurate. Research is my #1. And you are welcome to be as interested as you like and me not as much right now because I am frying other fish. But if you're going to put Ne ideas out there...I might want to ask you for your thinking.


What about people in general? Also you overlooked something I thought you would have taken notice in my last post. I am kinda sad really as you are locked on just Rasputin and not some of the other things I had said. I honestly am left wondering as to why not that I am trying to be mean or anything, I just don't understand.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

The Lonley Hobbit said:


> What about people in general? Also you overlooked something I thought you would have taken notice in my last post. I am kinda sad really as you are locked on just Rasputin and not some of the other things I had said. I honestly am left wondering as to why not that I am trying to be mean or anything, I just don't understand.


You're Ni-ing on me and I have been Ne-ing with you. So we are having a difficult time here in what we want out of the conversation. I'm willing, though. I'm not sure which idea you wanted me to comment on the most. I believe you are trying to go into depth into the idea of reincarnation or mysticism and explain it the way you explained this with the core in Ni. You put it nicely, but I don't have much to comment on it. Are you asking me if I believe in it? Or maybe you are asking me to Ni on these ideas? Like talk about the concept as a design? To me it's more like the shedding of a skin which is why snakes were the symbol of reincarnation in most cultures. Or I like the idea of a metamorphosis like with butterflies. And maybe that's the kind of thinking that you want?
Usually I'd want to talk about what cultures believe in reincarnation and how they view it...for some reason that's a lot more interesting to me than me trying to come up with a Ni-design on it all. 

You did answer my question in this post. You said it is his mysticism that is interesting to you. It's what I had suspected out of the possibilities I gave for your thinking, which is why my posts were heavily about the mysticism aspects. I do thank you for answering. 

What are you asking about my thoughts on people in general? Like do I give people another chance? I did answer that. I said it takes a lot for an ENFP to condemn anyone, it's what we hate the most. Although we kind of judge people for judging people, you know? Anyway... I think you're asking me to stop and Ni... but my brain really is a lot more interested in Ne. But if you want to Ni my thoughts or are asking me to Ni my thoughts then this is getting pretty difficult for me.... lets see.... I feel positive about my journey in life and the journey in life of others. I believe this life is a classroom. To tell you the truth, I don't think I can tell you how I think about all of these things in Ni. You might be able to Ni it for me if I spoke for a while about it in Ne.... if you can follow my Ne thoughts. I think each person is wonderful in their uniqueness and ENFPs don't usually lump people together although we might study a certain group, but we usually don't see that group as more than a concept--knowing there are individuals in there we imagine individuals believing and worshiping and doing whatever we are studying. Things are about individuals and individuals are interesting. I can judge individuals on their impact, on what they know, on their kindness, on their progress, on all sorts of things, but I don't feel a need to judge them good or bad usually. At any rate I'm going to usually maintain good will. 
I'm not sure what you want to know, exactly. We'd almost need a Ni-Ne interpreter.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Well I guess that we are out of luck lol.

Theme here


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

He has to be an intuitive type right? He found out about the church and monkhood and completely changed his life after being inspired by this. He left his entire life behind. Pretty impractical thing to do.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Rasputin??! Did somebody say RASPUTIN?! He's one of my boyfriends; I know everything about him. He was INFJ, for sure. That ESTP shadow got him in a lot of trouble. Did y'all know some old lady who was in his inner circle culty-thing had his severed penis in a box??? Her entire life?? She was eternally devoted to that wiener.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/longreads.com/2016/05/03/my-dinner-with-rasputin/amp/

Rasputin putting on the moves! I think this writer is an ENFP. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...new-details-self-styled-Christ-miniature.html

I was looking for a description I read of Rasputin at a bathhouse written by a man who wrote in great detail about Rasputins’s private parts. I thought @AnneM you would find it interesting!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

llyralen said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/longreads.com/2016/05/03/my-dinner-with-rasputin/amp/
> 
> rasputin putting on the moves! I think this writer is an enfp.
> 
> ...


thanks!!!


----------



## newtoniuman (Aug 15, 2020)

INFJ, 


he is not entp


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

xNFJ of some sort, I'm actually sold on INFJ 9. This guy fascinates me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Anunnaki Spirit said:


> Grigori Rasputin - Wikipedia
> 
> What do you guys and gals think about this absolutely bizarre person?
> 
> ...


The dude has been so mythologized I really wonder if we have enough actual evidence to make a decent guess about his personality type (I've heard INFJ and INTJ).


----------

